# Wie wichtig sind Versteckmöglichkeiten für Koi?



## fbr (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit?
Steigern sie das Wohlbefinden der Koi, wenn sie die Möglichkeit haben sich wo zu verstecken?

Welche habt ihr genommen? 
Schalsteine sind auf Grund der scharfen Kanten wohl nicht das Gelbe vom Ei


----------



## matzeed7 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Versteckmöglichkeiten für Koi?*

auf alle Fälle. Mein Koi lieben ihre Höhle. Vor allem im Winter!!

MFG Matze


----------



## fbr (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Versteckmöglichkeiten für Koi?*

Hallo Matze,
hättest Du vielleicht ein Foto von der Höhle für mich?


----------



## Sveni (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Versteckmöglichkeiten für Koi?*



matzeed7 schrieb:


> Mein Koi lieben ihre Höhle.



Kann ich nur bestätigen.

Auch meine nach unten freihe Wurzel wird meist sogar Gruppen-weise belagert.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Zacky (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Versteckmöglichkeiten für Koi?*

Hallo Franz...

Ich habe auch eine "Höhle" in meinem Teich und die Koi sind den ganzen Winter dort. Und lassen sich nicht mal blicken zum Durchzählen.  Im Sommer habe ich beobachten können, dass sie dieses Versteck, was aber zwei offene Seiten hat, immer dann genutzt wird, wenn wir auch im eigentlichen Schwimmteich baden gehen.

Also ich habe ein Unterbau (U-Form) von einem Betongrillkamin umgekehrt reingestellt und oben drauf noch Granitkanten gelegt um so die Höhle etwas zu vergrößern. Nach hinten habe ich ein kleinen Bereich offen gelassen, wo die Koi auch wieder raus kommen, falls sich von vorne das "Tauchmonster mit Schnorchel" nähert. Da Koi ja in gewisser Weise "Fluchttiere" sind, haben sie so alle Möglichkeiten.

Bislang gab es keine Beschwerden....


----------



## cpt.nemo (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Versteckmöglichkeiten für Koi?*

Hallo,
Ich habe am Teichboden U-Betonsteine. Erstens kann man sich da prima vor dem Kescher vestecken. Man kann sie aber auch als Tunnel zum Durchschwimmen bebützen.
Zweitens hab ich auf meinem Teich eine Schwimminsel. Besonders mein Chagoi hält sich da sehr gerne drunter auf.


----------



## matzeed7 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Versteckmöglichkeiten für Koi?*



fbr schrieb:


> Hallo Matze,
> hättest Du vielleicht ein Foto von der Höhle für mich?




http://klaufrie.kl.funpic.de/koi/koiteich/DSC02218.jpg

also die Höhle wird durch eine schwarze Platte als Dach gebildet. Die Platte liegt über einem Vorsprung der aussieht wie ein U. Man kann nur die Steine im Wasser sehen die die Paltte vor dem verrutschen schützen.


MFG Matze


----------



## fbr (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Versteckmöglichkeiten für Koi?*

Hallo Matze,
DANKE, alles klaro


----------



## Joerg (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Versteckmöglichkeiten für Koi?*

Sicher senkt ein Versteck den Stress der Koi, sind ja Fluchtfische.
Meine konnten sich bis letzter Woche noch unter einer Styrodurplatte verstecken, die hatte ich noch länger drauf gelassen, da sie sich darunter gern aufgehalten haben. Nun sind es die Schwimmpflanzen Inseln und Hornkrauf Büsche.


----------



## jolantha (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Versteckmöglichkeiten für Koi?*

Meine haben zwei Schwimminseln, und was das Wichtigste ist *TRÜBES*  Wasser, sie müssen sich gar nicht verstecken, nach 1 m abwärts sind sie sowieso alle weg !!!!


----------



## Boxerfan (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Versteckmöglichkeiten für Koi?*

Ich habe aus einem Mörtelkübel die Höhle gebaut. Mörtelkübel an den Seiten aufschneiden, ein Loch im Dach (bzw. der Boden) Steine drauf legen und fertig.


----------



## mcreal (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Versteckmöglichkeiten für Koi?*

Ich hatte mir auch schon überlegt,wie meine Fischis eine Art Versteck anzubieten.
Nun hat es sich von selbst erledigt.
An einer Stelle in der Flachzone schwimmt etwas eine Ufermatte auf,die in einer Ecke vom Teich liegt.
Ich wollte dies die Tage eigentlich "in Ordnung bringen".Nun haben aber meine Fischis diesen Unterschlupf als Ihr "Häuschen" entdeckt und eingeweiht.

Nun bleibt es doch so.


----------



## Mops (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Versteckmöglichkeiten für Koi?*

Brauchen Fischi´s so was?

Also meine liegen am liebsten direkt in der Flachzone, da wo man so richtig schön in der Sonne brutzeln kann. Selbst zwischen den Pflanzen sind sie eher weniger.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Versteckmöglichkeiten für Koi?*

Hallo Zusammen,

Versteckmöglichkeiten sind immer gut, gerade für Fluchttiere. 
Ich habe zwar keine Kois aber 2 Hohlblockbetonsteine eingesetzt. Diese lösen sich im Laufe der Zeit auf und ich werde sie in Einzelteilen mal raussammeln müssen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Versteckmöglichkeiten für Koi?*

Hi Mops,

Höhlen/Spalten (wie es echte Felsbbodenbewohner - z.B Malawis; Tanganjikas mögen) brauchen Karpfen nicht, trübes Wasser durch die Buddelei im Boden und einige dichtere Pflanzenbestände sind  für sie fischgerechter (Höhlen sind in einem See/Weiher ect auch nur sehr selten mal zu finden, das ist viel eher in Fließgewässern der Fall - z.B unterspülte Ufer in Flußkurven). Aber ein paar qm Deckung von oben (z.B Seerosenblätter) kommt nicht nur Karpfen zugute (Fische können schließlich auch einen Sonnenbrand bekommen wenn denn mal die Sonne richtig aufs Wasser knallt)

MfG Frank


----------



## Doc (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Versteckmöglichkeiten für Koi?*

Ehrlich? ... Das wußte ich zum Beispiel nicht ...
Ich würde auch gerne wieder ein Seerose einsetzen .. aber wie kann ich verhindern, dass das Monster meine Löcher komplett ausfüllt? (Die letzte hatte ich komplett rausgeholt - Armdicke Wurzeln ...) ... In einen Eimer (was für einen?) setzen? Lohnt das jetzt noch, oder schon zu spät?


----------



## kikoi (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Versteckmöglichkeiten für Koi?*

Alles schön und gut wenn man seinen Koi Rückzugmöglichkeiten bieten möchte!

ABER

Was ist wenn man den einen oder anderen Koi einmal herauskeschern muss?

Dann verstecken sie sich unter Steinen oder Platten und man kommt nicht ran!!!!!

Dann kann "MANN oder FRAU" in den Teich steigen die Platten und Steine entfernen

Es muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob Koi oder Koipfleger ein Versteck für die Koi haben muss!

Ich für meinen Teil hab so etwas nicht in meinen Koiteich!

Viele Grüße

Micha


----------



## Mops (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Versteckmöglichkeiten für Koi?*

Also von Sonnenbrand haben unsere noch nix gehört. Pralle Sonne und in der Flachzone rumdümpeln, was schöneres scheinen die nicht zu kennen. 

Selbst wenn man mal an den Teichrand kommt, sind sie nur mal kurz weg und dann gleich wieder da. Unser Hund hat sie jeztz auch entdeckt, hoffe das geht gut:beten

Und nicht Nachbars Katze sagen


----------



## Boxerfan (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Versteckmöglichkeiten für Koi?*

Hei Doc,
mach es wie ich, die Seerosen in einem runden Speisfaß, kann nicht passieren


----------

